# Swift Sundance 630G, 2009, Interior Lighting



## jocky322 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I am having problems with the 12 volt lighting, when I swithch the interior lights on at the control panel, not all lights work, the bathroom and the under cupboard lights do not work, occasionally if I press and hold the switch on the control panel, the lights click off, then when they come back on they all work, it it a stcky relay somewhere, and if so, where is it ?

Regards,

Jocky.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try the Swift Owners Club www.swift-owners-club.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=1591‎
who may have access to wiring diagrams or be familiar with the problem.
I believe that Swift themselves have a helpful department as this problem could be specific to this model.

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at the wiring diagram here http://assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/uplo...Tech Books/2009 Sundance MH Tech Handbook.pdf it would look like everything is controlled via the Fuse Unit NE184.

On my Bolero this was located behind the drivers seat. It may vary model to model but you should be able to hear relays clicking when the panel is switched on/off. As the fault is intermittent I'd start by looking for a loose connection/relay first.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Try gently tapping the offending lights and see if they come on i have an under cupboard light that responds to this and has done for six years.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Jocky, we have a suntor 630 L, the bottom switch on control panel does have to be pressed twice before bathroom lights will come on.

Eric


----------

